# how to flash around an existing electric service mast?



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

That would work, but clamp off the top part of the boot that goes around the pipe with something like a radiator hose clamp.

Also, there is a product out there now, called Spin Boot or something like that.

Here, I found it for you.

http://www.spinflashing.com/retrofit-spin-flashing.html

Look it up on there website for a distributor near you.

Ed


----------



## FlyNaked (Jul 22, 2009)

Ed...

Thank you very much. The Spin-Flashing might just do the trick.


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

Now Ed, there you go sharing your neat little tricks with everyone. And I Thank You. That is a neat piece of equipment. :yes: Thanks, David


----------



## JDM (Mar 27, 2009)

There is a boot made just for that now, it is a residential retrofit flashing www.goldenrulefasteners.com You can't buy from Golden Rule Fasteners unless you are a supply store, but they can tell you where to pick one up. ABC Supply stocks them though, I do know that.


----------

